# How do you make your photography portfolio?



## imtravy (Dec 20, 2012)

So I am using 500px and I actually love it, but what sites do you guys use or can suggest?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

imtravy said:
			
		

> So I am using 500px and I actually love it, but what sites do you guys use or can suggest?



I'd suggest putting it on a personal website with your own domain. That's what most people see as a portfolio nowadays. I did that within the past few months (link in signature). I guess 500px has a portfolio builder that they'll host and allow you to buy your own domain. It's not the most original, but they look pretty decent and would make a serviceable portfolio.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 20, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> imtravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree do your own personal site and own domain. Check out squarespace.com and try building one with the free trial. Squarespace is extremely easy to use.


----------



## zebulon (Feb 13, 2013)

You should also check out squarebook.com

There's a 10 day free trial. I think it's a little newer, but has some cool features and seems simple to use. They have an option to use your own domain name too.


----------

